# Lizard men allies to the empire?



## LordofEndTimes999 (Jun 28, 2010)

it says that the lizard men are sworn enemies to chaos does this mean that they would allie themselves with elves or the empire to face the chaos armies. or are they just defending themselves and would attack any other army?


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

The Lizardmen believe themselves to be the tools to carry out the Great Plan of the Old Ones, they are sworn enemies to races like Chaos and Skaven as these races had badly incapacitated the Lizardmen somehow. If the Slann felt that an alliance with the Empire or Elves was necessary to help complete a section of the Great Plan then I'm sure they could have an alliance, yes.


----------



## LordofEndTimes999 (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks man i was sratching my head about it all day haha


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

No worries man.


----------



## Squeeking up on people (Jul 24, 2010)

How exactly have the skaven incapacitated the Lizards? Do you mean with Pestilen's invasion?


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, I suppose it depends. They probably wouldn't ally with intrepid Empire or High Elf explorers unless they had very good reasons, because I think they were constantly running around trying to make sure everyone stayed where they were supposed to(e.g.Humans in the Old World, Elves in Ulthuan, Dwarves in the mountains...), so unless it fitted into the Great Plan, they'd try and put them back by force. But if it was a chance to deal a nice blow to Skaven or Chaos, then as long as it all checked out with the Great Plan, they'd probably leap at the opportunity.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They're like the Inquisition in 40K, without the Radicalism. If they felt that destroying the "good" factions would destroy chaos, they would happily shred them.

If the High Elves created a new Malekith, who would turn into being worse than the current one, then I could imagine the Slann and the Lizards taking to their great sea going creatures and attacking Ulthuan, and the Citadels of Dusk and Dawn.

If the Dwarves turned to Chaos, then there'd be a massive war between the Lizards and the Chaos Dwarves.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't think they'd have any problems allying with the Empire to fight Chaos. However, after the battle was over....I don't think they'd have any problems turning on the Empire to send them back to the lands they belong to. If it benefits the plan of the Old Ones, they will indeed do what is necessary.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Vaz said:


> If the Dwarves turned to Chaos, then there'd be a massive war between the Lizards and the Chaos Dwarves.


Dwarves, turn to chaos...no! Dwarves didn't turn to Chaos, they were swallowed up by it. But I take your point and agree, but to be honest it would the Lizardmen so long to realise that by the time they had mobilised, the world would be over. Silly cold blooded (rolling on three dice, grrrr!) fools.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

In the 1st Nagash book the armies of the jungle city(forgot the name) brought several regiments of Saurus Warriors and stegadons.


In the lizardmen codex, at least the old one, depending on the Slann they don't mind adventurers taking gold or setting up towns so long as they don't steal a valuable artifact.
One example would be the norse who set up a town and raided various abandoned cities, the lizardmen only attacked when they took a stone tablet and then left when one of the people threw the tablet outside the city.


The lizardmen are against the Skaven for 2 reasons
1: They are beasts of chaos
2: They have invaded the jungles of Lustria


----------

